# Anyone sell at farmers markets?



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Was wondering if any sells or has sold stuff at a farmers market and had any luck. Was looking at our local one and it's all produce, flowers and wine. Thought about emailing the person who runs it asking if woodworking stuff like cutting boards, wine racks and other small type things would be allowed. Figured people who go to farmers market have disposable income since they're paying more for the food there over grocery stores. Would be like $200 for the first timers fee and then the yearly fee but then you have to pay $25 the day you go to it since there are multiple days a week it is but figured Saturday would be the best.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't sell myself but our farmer's market with over 10,000 each saturday has a big craft section with a few woodworkers. Don't know if they pay for their booth though.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I sell from time to time at my local farmer's market. It is another avenue to get the work out about my products and sell some items as well. My market has only about 3,000 to 4,000 people on the only day it is open on Saturday. Compared to the other shows I do, this is about less than a tenth of what I see. However it is close to home and inexpensive.

My opinion is to give it a shot. Every market is different. You will never know if it is any good or not unless you do it.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Cant hurt to inquire, especially if youd be the only wood worker.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

The right products for the right customers. If the people that you are trying to sell to go there, then sell there. Don't waste time putting them there just because it's easy. That's why I quit doing craft shows. The people I need to sell to do not go to them.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I sell at the local farmers market along with other artists. They do not allow anyone but crafters to sell there. I do pretty well there and it gets my name out to the locals.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't done a craft fair yet, that was on my plan for later this year and see how it goes. I emailed the director asking if they allow woodwork, don't see why they wouldn't, figured it'd add more variety but who knows.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you're set up to do cabinet work and built-ins it could be
a valuable marketing method for you.

A lot of the smaller stuff sells as a gift, so try to make some
things that would be gender appropriate both ways. Ring
trays, jewelry boxes. People ask about boxes for ashes
now and then.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

In my experience as a customer, most people don't bring lots of money with them to farmers markets. One guy at our local one was selling turnings. I can't see anyone that would swing by his booth and pay $120 for a peppermill, even though it was very nice looking. Most people are there to buy food, and probably won't drop more than $30 or so on something else. I have yet to see him make a sale, and he has been absent the last few times I went.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

There is a local farners market held once a month and it is always combined with an arts market. It is a four hour marketplace and I have visited it on several occasions but have not had a booth there. Some of the crafters have said they do well there and others said it was not worth it. It just depends upon what you are trying to sell. Lower priced items would most likely have a better chance. This particular market is a juried market.
It is one of those things that you would just have to try and see if it works for your products and prices.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I figured it could be hit or miss, but could be good marketing for passing out business cards then come bdays or holidays could get some business. I haven't made jewelry boxes or any boxes yet, that's my next learning task, gonna take some practice that's for sure.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

The farmers market guy emailed me back saying they don't consider it for the farmers market, but told me theirs an artists market that is every Saturday during the summer right beside the farmers market. There's only 15 spots so I'd say they're full but waiting to hear back from the director from that.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

You should check all the online Facebook sale sites in your area. I post pics and a short description of my adirondack chairs and rustic coolers and have a continual flow of orders. We live in Bartlett, TN. Bartlett has Bartlett Resale, Bartlett Treasures, Bartlett One Stop Shopping. All the other municipalities in and around Memphis have the same type of groups. I post on about 25 sites. Most of these sites have between 1000 and 5000 members, so your work is seen by many this way. It is an absolutely free way to advertise. It has worked well for me and another friend of mine who does swings and gliders…....Check it out….....


----------

